
War reporters like me will cease to exist if the web giants aren’t stopped - humantiy
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/28/war-reporters-internet-giants-news-journalism-facebook-google-eu-vote-copyright
======
nailer
> But they (Google, Facebook) get paid for the advertising linked to content
> that journalists produce.

News orgs are not forced to appear on search engines or aggregator apps and
can choose not to at any time. News org profits are down because people aren't
as interested in news anymore and clickbait and outrage are generally more
popular. The non-Wikileaks people who brought you the big revelations when
they worked at The Graun (Janine Gibson, James Ball) work at Buzzfeed now.

------
cppqt_pingpong
Many war reporters also twist facts, mislead everyone who trusts them. It's
the facebook and twitter who allow everyone to be a journalist.

